# Moto-Balloons 1933-1937



## RMS37 (May 6, 2008)

This is a new thread regarding Bicycles I classify as Moto-Balloons.  A recent post in the Pre-Balloon category regarding the identification of a Hawthorne was the starting point for this topic. What follows is my definition of a Moto-Balloon, some notes on the stylistic development of the balloon bicycle, some considered opinion, and some possible directions this thread might take to broaden the general understanding of this subject. 

I define Moto-Balloons as balloon tire bicycles produced primarily from the introduction of Balloon tires, circa 1933, through about 1937 when the Moto style frame was generally discontinued in favor of more streamlined models. 

The Moto-Bike style frame was introduced in the early teens and became the dominant standard frame design by the 1920?s. 

The predominant characteristic of a standard Moto-type frame is that all frame tubes (excepting the top tube) are straight without arcs or curves.  The top tube flows straight back and then angles or bends downward to allow a lower possible position for the seat than would be possible with a similar sized diamond frame. 

The origin of this design probably lies two-fold in both mimicking the appearance of early motorcycles (which were designed to lower the riders center of gravity as pedaling after the engine caught was no longer necessary) and more practically, to allow shorter (juvenile) riders to grow into their bike.

A subset of the Moto-Balloon is the early camelback design which is generally the same frame minus the lower top tube.

As Moto-Balloon frames have the fewest styling deviations of any Pre-War balloon class, discerning the manufacturer depends mostly on knowing who produced Moto-Balloons and being able to spot subtle difference in the tube shapes, bends and joints.

On the heels of the Balloon tire came streamlining. By the end of 1936 most models had some streamlining apparent in the lines of their frames.  Some early balloon bicycles such as the 1935 Bluebird are obviously not Moto-Balloons. A greater number of bicycles from 1934-1936 fall somewhere between the linear geometry of the Moto-Balloon and the full streamlining of a 1938 Schwinn Cantilever frame.  

These ?transition? models are equally interesting but are another topic. 

To tighten the definition a little I would say that a ?True Moto-Balloon? has straight seat stays and generally the top tube appears more kinked than curved.  The stay rule would include the 1934 Dayton and exclude the later model with arched stays.  The top tube definition would include Schwinn B-10?s and exclude Model 35 Motorbikes. That stated, I think the earliest transition models are relevant to this topic as a bookend, defining specifically the beginning of the transition. 

I hope this post will generate a general discussion of early balloon bicycles along with posts that can help novices and experts to identify models and manufacturers of Moto-Balloons.  I?ll post a list of the manufacturers I know about next and, as time allows, try to post some photos that may also be helpful.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 6, 2008)

Hi, I have a 1936 Huffman made Firestone Fleetwood. by your strict definition it doesn't qualify as a moto-balloon but I would say it fits here better than most anywhere else. it has curved seat stays but apart from that it is all moto style. I posted a couple of photos on the other post but here they are again as an example of the very start of streamlining hitting the end of moto-bike styling. (personally I wouldn't be quite so strict on the rear stays, to me the moto look is more about the top tube/tubes arrangement)
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 6, 2008)

in an interesting twist to the moto-balloon story there was a revival of sorts in the 1980's of this design. here is a Gary Littlejohn FireRoad Cruiser I had.
Scott


----------



## JOEL (May 6, 2008)

Here's one from my stash:

1934 Vim Deluxe by Colson. This has a camelback frame.
http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/JOEL/VIM1.JPG.html

This bike is discribed as a 'Motorbike' in the catalog as well as the later streamlined arched frames 1934-WWII.


----------



## RMS37 (May 6, 2008)

Hi, thanks to everyone for the posts

I?m happy to see some activity related to yesterday?s posts. I am going to double post this entry as there is a cross relationship between these two threads,

I want to start by clarifying one point with respect to my post on Moto-Balloons. 

My definition and use of the term Moto-Balloon is my own modern, personal definition of Moto-Balloon as it has come to set with me over the years.  

I have framed the definition tightly for my own use to reference the bikes that need it the most, that is, those with out streamlining that are often the most easily misidentified. As a modern, personal definition I offer it up for whatever use it may be to others.  If you have another working definition for this type of bicycle or a broader definition that is fine and I would enjoy posts relating to your own balloon class definitions.  

The words ?moto-bike? and ?motorbike? (and variations) were used frequently and somewhat generically during the period to describe some bicycles that fit my definition and some that don?t.  If a manufacturer calls a bike a Moto-bike then that is what it is in the context of the original manufacturer?s definition. The intended context of my definition is as a modern tool that I use for differentiation and description. 

I am glad to see early transition bikes become part of this thread because, as I said, they define the outer edges of this class much like the first semi-balloon and balloon tires define the beginning of the period.

I have a similar bike to 37Fleetwood?s Firestone and it is among my favorites for the very subtle curve to the rear stays (and when no one is around I refer to it as my 35 Dayton Moto-Balloon)

It is also great to see a modern (vintage-modern?) interpretation.  I think this style was revived partially out of nostalgia and partially because modern performance bikes had returned to straight frames for strength and ease of manufacture. It is interesting to see how cruisers have evolved toward more curvaceous styling over the last 20 years.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 8, 2008)

I would say main separation would bikes with straight down tubes and straight chain stays.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 8, 2008)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> I would say main separation would bikes with straight down tubes and straight chain stays.




the problem with this is that would make most early streamlined bikes like these into moto-balloons as they fit your description. the basic moto look is the straight middle bar and the top bar with the kink just before the seat tube. really these are bikes with the left over styling of the 28" single tube days. very quickly after the introduction of the balloon tire, bike styling took a turn toward streamlining. actually motorcycles had turned also by this time. some companies like my Huffman attempted to streamline the moto style but pretty quickly it became aparent that streamlining the entire bike was going to be the wave of the future. I would classify by the top and middle tube configuration not because I care what my bike is classified but it is definitely not a streamlined bike and definitely not a Moto-bike. it's just kind of a gut reaction thing. when I first saw the bike I thought how cool a 26" moto bike! and bought it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 8, 2008)

here is the 1936 Firestone catalog page showing the bike I have. notice the Supreme is referred to as having a "Modern Streamline design-double bar frame.



Scott


----------



## RMS37 (May 8, 2008)

The Snyder pictured is an especially good example of a frame with a straight downtube and stays but it is definitely one or more steps beyond a Moto-bike in streamlining.  Even as a camelback, or the later 1937-38 straight-bar variant, it seems more modern than the standard pre-balloons moto-frame.

Ultimately the definition for what constitutes a ?Moto-Balloon? has to bend some because in reality no two manufacturer?s bicycles are exactly the same (fortunately this is what makes collecting interesting.) I tried to frame my definition to allow some elasticity while not leaving any large loopholes. 

For example; the straight tubes and kinked top tube work well but what degree of curvature defines a kink?  I don?t have a 1934 Huffman D-34 but I would very much consider it a true Moto-Balloon.  From the pictures I have looked at I believe the relationship between the top tubes is the same as the later bike with the curved seat stays and the top tube is somewhere in the gray area between a kink and a curve. 

One of the reasons I do think the term Moto-Balloon is useful is that I don?t believe it actually appears in period literature, (correct me if I?m wrong) so a modern definition isn?t being written on top of an old one.  If a modern descriptor were based around any of the generic terms used in period literature (Moto-bike, Double Bar Roadster, etc.) arguments would arise as to which one was ?correct?.

To further the usefulness of this thread I will try to drag a few things out of deep storage for photos when I have the time.  

While the topic of Moto-Balloon Huffmans is current, does anyone have anything to show or tell regarding the first balloon Huffmans with straight stays? I understand the ex-Castelli bike pictured in the Evolution is now in the New Breman Museum and a few collectors have frames though I haven't heard of any others with tanks.

Phil


----------



## old hotrod (May 8, 2008)

Just to throw in my two cents, it seems to me that the "period" definition would be for any of the stripped down, simple tankless and many times sans-chainguard bikes of the 30s to early 40s (Iver as an example of a company stuck in that mindset). Schwinn Roadsters would be another example. I have looked through many of the early catalogs and have seen several references to "moto" or "motor bike" models and and they all seem to share that simple stripped-down and dependable philosophy.


----------



## sensor (May 27, 2008)

*thanks RMS37*

thanks for the info and the link!
and heres what i think(unfortunately its hard to read...light stamping and looks like a repaint at sometime)the #'s are on mine
20995


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2012)

My latest "moto-balloon" is a 35 (SN Nxxxxx) Elgin base model (no rack, no tank) in original condition, having only changed the saddle which was more correct.
Put an Elgin lock on it and maintained the WV license plate.
Came out pretty good except the storage sticker on the seat tube in which removal was a disaster, so I used some cloth tape to make it look better.
Note the raingutter fenders are wide and the rear having long securing nuts and spacers to accomodate 26" balloon wheels...my 37 in the same model does not have these spacers with its radius fenders.
Chris


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 15, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> My latest "moto-balloon" is a 35 (SN Nxxxxx) Elgin base model (no rack, no tank) in original condition, having only changed the saddle which was more correct.
> Put an Elgin lock on it and maintained the WV license plate.
> Came out pretty good except the storage sticker on the seat tube in which removal was a disaster, so I used some cloth tape to make it look better.
> Note the raingutter fenders are wide and the rear having long securing nuts and spacers to accomodate 26" balloon wheels...my 37 in the same model does not have these spacers with its radius fenders.
> ...




Really nice. Was that the Craigslist bike from here in VA? It was a good find.


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't forget the ultimate Colson MOTO-bike, the Hi-Lo.
Mine has a tank and the two piece truck like Colson rims.
This is a heavy duty bike.
Also, unless you have one to play with to know,there is a notch between Hi and Lo, which puts it in neutral 
and enables you to free wheel.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, this bike was a craigslist find in Morgantown, WV a couple of weeks ago and a good deal, but long ride.

I love the Colson hi-lo's and cannot say I know of a better moto-balloon than that either...I'll be all over the next one that turns up in original paint.

Chris


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 23, 2012)

*Manton Smith*

Heres my Manton Smith Moto-Balloon with built in locking fork. Was repainted at some point. I put the repop tires on. 1935?


----------

